# logged in but doesn't show me that i am and can't post.



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

It's saying that i am logged in but, when i go to post it's telling me to log. When I go to log in it will not take my name or password. Anyone with same problem and what should i do?


----------



## crewsk (Mar 3, 2005)

I had the same problem not long ago. GB had me delete my cookies & it worked like a charm. Here's a link to that thread if you need more info!  

http://www.discusscooking.com/viewtopic.php?t=3184&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=450


----------



## nicole (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks crewsk, I might do that. Have to ask hubby though. One time I tryed something someone told me to do and screwed things up on here so, I'm not allowed to fix things anymore on the comp.


----------



## crewsk (Mar 3, 2005)

Nicole I understand that. Hubby is always on my case about trying to fix tings on here.


----------

